# Dark Blue World



## sunny91 (Feb 4, 2008)

Very good dogfight action.. good sound..

Sunny


----------



## seesul (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep, my favourite movie.
It was a long time dream of Zdenek Sverak, the producer and movie director, to make this movie in memory of Czech pilots serving in RAF during WW2.
Would you believe that our goverment put less money into this project than Germany???What a shame!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2008)

Absolutely, a great movie!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW. I've never seen it. I wonder what percentage of the plane footage is CGI. It looked like they were putting a few of those old planes through some heavy moves.


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 4, 2008)

more..

Sunny


----------



## seesul (Feb 4, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> WOW. I've never seen it. I wonder what percentage of the plane footage is CGI. It looked like they were putting a few of those old planes through some heavy moves.



There were 2 real Spits- MkVb, from Duxford Fighter Collection, piloted by Nigel Lamb, btw the Red Bull Air Race racer, and MkVIII, piloted by Robs Lamplough, the owner of this machine.
1/6 of the footage were tricks.
B-25 was real and a lot of air to air footages were made from this machine...


----------



## timshatz (Feb 4, 2008)

seesul said:


> Would you believe that our goverment put less money into this project than Germany???What a shame!!!!



That's pretty sad. Somebody oughta remind them that those who forget the past are doomed to repeat it. And that was one past we could all do without.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

Anybody know if this movie is available in the US? I just heard about it but haven't found it on DVD.


----------



## Haztoys (Feb 4, 2008)

I got mine off Ebay for $1.99...And it was from someone in the US..So the film most have been sold here at some time ...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2008)

Did a search on "Hollywood Video" and it came up. Might want to check with them if there's one near you.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, just never saw it before. Now to dig around.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 4, 2008)

The nose cannon in the "109" flashes at the same rate as the machine guns in the wings... and we never hear cannon booming just the guns rattling..

fun to watch though

Nice trailer:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKjR1V-Dg14_

.


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 4, 2008)

more vid..

Sunny


----------



## timshatz (Feb 5, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thanks guys, just never saw it before. Now to dig around.



Came through Phila a long time ago. Was at the Ritz 3 back in 2003 or so. Maybe earlier. Ritz usually shows foriegn films and this one qualified. Decent flicks too, although some that are pretty odd. 

Saw "My Life as A Dog" there along with "Dark Blue World". Both movies was pretty good.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

Ahhh, the Ritz 3. Yes, I've seen some unusual foreign films there. Haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 5, 2008)

Still there. Still full of oddballs. Great place. A block away from Independence Hall and near a decent little bar.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

I only went there a couple times before started hanging out at Cadillac Grill on South street. That was about 5 years ago.

Can't remember the names of the movies but they were some good ones. I'll have to see if Dark Blue shows up again.


----------



## Chocks away! (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe this film has borrowed footage from 'The Battle of Britain'.


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2008)

Chocks away! said:


> I believe this film has borrowed footage from 'The Battle of Britain'.


Some of them yes


----------

